# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Printed Ghost Top

## Brian_Krassenstein

This spinning top by a Dutch designer named Michiel Cornelissen weighs 10 grams but is able to spin for one and a half minutes before falling over. There are many tops out there on Shapeways, and other sites like thingiverse but this is one of the very few that take into account an appealing looking design that looks great when it's idle as well as when it is spinning. Cornelissen sells this top starting at $19.75 and it comes in a variety of different metals. What do you think? Check out the full article: http://3dprint.com/20133/3d-printed-ghost-top/ ‎

Below is a picture of the Ghost Top in a few different  metals:

----------

